# General > AquaTalk >  ocean free terrarium tank

## limz_777

anyone seen ocean free terrarium tanks for sale at any LFS?

----------


## youtypetooslow

i think they have one something like that at pet lovers center...i saw at amk the other day. Not sure if the other outlets have..

----------


## SCOPE

White sand Pet lover centre i saw this too.

----------


## limz_777

> i think they have one something like that at pet lovers center...i saw at amk the other day. Not sure if the other outlets have..





> White sand Pet lover centre i saw this too.



thanks for info , will go check it out

----------


## rent_broker

Saw it at bukit timah salvation army few days back. At the basement showroom where the furniture section is.
Dont sure it is still there though.

----------


## Fuzzy

Most of the terrariums I've seen on sale locally are from Exoterra. Didn't know oceanfree also produced them.

----------


## David Moses Heng

> Most of the terrariums I've seen on sale locally are from Exoterra. Didn't know oceanfree also produced them.


Have. and not cheap either.

----------


## stormhawk

Saw some at Pet Safari? at VivoCity. Price, not sure, but probably 100+ maybe?

----------


## Sword

Had seen NA display before, the glass looks tinted... :Smile:

----------

